# The Most Useless Machine EVER!



## ChooChooMike (Jan 29, 2010)

The Most Useless Machine EVER!

You know you want to build one NOW !!! Rof}

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Most-Useless-Machine/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4[/ame]

Here they battle each other !!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkgoSOSGrx4[/ame]

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is not useless, just a retro design! 

When I was about 6 years old I had a "piggy bank" that worked like that.
It was an Adam's Family Thing Bank. I even found an old ad for it!
http://www.toyadz.com/toyadz/monsters/thething1.html

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Jan 29, 2010)

It cries out for a label below the switch...

Push to test, Release to detonate.


----------



## Foozer (Jan 29, 2010)

The Bride in a Box

I say Yes? she says No!


----------



## John Rudd (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww....not again... ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Jan 29, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> It was an Adam's Family Thing Bank. I even found an old ad for it!



Goddammit Rick  I was sure the Adams family was in the 70's  :wall: .......... I need to go lie down in a darkened room ;D

This dam thing makes me chuckle so much I'm almost tempted to nominate it for POTM 



 .............. almost ..........  


CC


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know how I've lived this long without one of those things. 
I think I have to need it.



And man..
Hope no one ever posts a picture of this thing again! It seems to have infuriated CC, judging from the text in his last post.

Dean


----------



## CrewCab (Jan 30, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Hope no one ever posts a picture of this thing again! It seems to have infuriated CC, judging from the text in his last post.



Dean, not at all mate I find the bloomin' thing very amusing .......... I was just having a laugh with Rick at the age of the Adams family ........... as it reminds me how old I really am 

No probs at all ..... ;D ....... have a great day guys.

CC


----------



## two dogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Man!
Now something else I gotta make

Mark


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought there'd be one built by now !!! 

Welllll, all you folks you KNOW you want to build it. It just BEGS to be built LOL  :big:.....

I almost expect a contest ... see who can bling it up the best !!!  Rof} woohoo1


----------



## Bernd (Jan 30, 2010)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> I thought there'd be one built by now !!!



Ya, and it needs to have a steam, stirling or petrol engine powering it.

Bernd


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 30, 2010)

Most Useless Machine
aka Ultimate Machine
aka Most Beautiful Machine

I came across this early last year when I embarked on the road to this hobby.

http://www.kugelbahn.ch/sesam_e.htm

You can search for 'Claude Elwood Shannon' and get some interesting info.


----------

